# another road trip!!



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Okay gorillas it's time for another road trip....

I'll be leaving phoenix on Sunday July 1st. going west into CA to hit the I-5....

continuing north thru Sacramento and then heading up through the redwoods...then into oregon for a bit thru Rogue River and Ashland.

back through northern CA into Reno, NV then possibly down to Vegas and home on the 10th

anyone along that route wanna meet up and have a cigar?


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

okay so far on this trip i'll be seeing the following:

Smoked - lunch this afternoon
Smokey Bob - monday
Viper139 - next monday i think

it's always good to stop and meet Some fellow gorillas!!!


----------

